# Steph Needs To Go



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Brown didn't have to spell it out yet again in yesterday's soliloquy, but the Knicks are in the beginning stages of rebuilding. The last thing an embryonic team needs is a pseudo-star who cares most about his scoring average and least about everyone else. As long as Marbury and his vast collection of headgear towels are here, the face of the franchise is forever a frown.
> 
> The Knicks won't win a thing as long as Marbury is the centerpiece, and that's all he's ever wanted to be. That was clear from his NBA origins when he chafed at playing second fiddle to all-time talent Kevin Garnett, and it's just as clear today, when he complains about his new role to distribute. Sure he's a hog, but at least he knows it.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-sphey164552972dec16,0,5284418.column?coll=ny-sports-print
http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-sphey164552972dec16,0,5284418.column?coll=ny-sports-print

It's going to be tough moving that contract, but we must find a way to do so. I agree with the article above, the kid only cares about himself and the last time I checked there isn't an "I" in "team".


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Kitty, I also wonder if..*

JC is sulking. He was doing well before LB announced his "semi" permanent starters. In the games since, he has not looked good. He is messing up a great opportunity to shine and solidify his place in the future.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> It's going to be tough moving that contract, but we must find a way to do so. I agree with the article above, the kid only cares about himself and the last time I checked there isn't an "I" in "team".


I couldn't agree more. Steph's ball hogging is legendary. There's not much GMs that would take him.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

I actually wouldn't mind Steph's ball hogging that much if he ever used it in clutch moments of the game to make a difference in the game. There are a lot of ball hogs in the L who actually turn games around by being ball hogs but Marbury is most definately not one of them. He'll attack the rim fearlessly in the 1st quarter and relax in the 4th. WTF!!! Trade him ASAP, i've had enough of this ****!!!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Marbury's like a 5 dollar stripper. Might be fun to see her do what she do for a couple hours but you're gonna pay the price before the night's over and it's gonna hurt for a while. If we get artest I'm happy


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Marbury's like a 5 dollar stripper. Might be fun to see her do what she do for a couple hours but you're gonna pay the price before the night's over and it's gonna hurt for a while. If we get artest I'm happy


priceless analogy


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Marbury's like a 5 dollar stripper. Might be fun to see her do what she do for a couple hours but you're gonna pay the price before the night's over and it's gonna hurt for a while. If we get artest I'm happy


 :rofl: Aww man knicks...that made my day after this brutal loss. It also made me feel dirty at the same time..LOL!!!!!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> :rofl: Aww man knicks...that made my day after this brutal loss. It also made me feel dirty at the same time..LOL!!!!!


That's what I'm here for Kitty :biggrin:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

ok, yo kitty sorry for my comments before, its jus that i like marbury and i want him to win so bad i deny everything that ppl say about him like him not wanting to win and him not caring, but i guess its true, so if we do trade him, who could we get?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

KVIP112 said:


> ok, yo kitty sorry for my comments before, its jus that i like marbury and i want him to win so bad i deny everything that ppl say about him like him not wanting to win and him not caring, but i guess its true, so if we do trade him, who could we get?


Id be happy with Artest Sarunas and Jon Bender's contract or Austin Croshere


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

we arent gonna get artest, it would have to be at the deadline in a deal or somethin and if marbury cant start winning before after the all star break than hes gone


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-sphey164552972dec16,0,5284418.column?coll=ny-sports-print
> http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-sphey164552972dec16,0,5284418.column?coll=ny-sports-print
> 
> It's going to be tough moving that contract, but we must find a way to do so. I agree with the article above, the kid only cares about himself and the last time I checked there isn't an "I" in "team".


But there is a "me".


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yea he needs tp find a team who actually likes his style... i like kidd, but there's no way of landing him..........


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Yea he needs tp find a team who actually likes his style... i like kidd, but there's no way of landing him..........


the nets traded marbury to get kidd. why the **** would we trade to get him back???


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> the nets traded marbury to get kidd. why the **** would we trade to get him back???


There was no need to have a hostile response to his post, which was just based on what player he *wishes *he could have on this team. He did not say that the Nets would pull such a deal.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

They'd be lucky to pull such a deal LOL. Kidd is getting old and is soon gonna be in a retirement home. His stats dropped like CRAZY from last year just go take a look. Not to mention that Kidd underwent what is famously known as " PENNY HARDAWAY SURGERY" this past year and we know what that did to Penny.


----------

